# Top 10 Reasons Not To Talk to the Police



## #beastmodedude (Jul 10, 2013)

James Kirk Piccione, Attorney

*REASON #1: Talking to the police CANNOT help you*.

If the police are talking to you, it’s because they suspect you have committed a crime. If they have detained you, it’s because they already have enough evidence to arrest you and they want to see if you will admit it and thus, give them an even stronger case against you.

If they have evidence to arrest you for a crime, they will. If they don’t, they won’t. It’s as simple as that.

Talking to them or not talking to them won’t make a difference! No one has ever “talked his way out of” an arrest. If the police have enough evidence to arrest, they will. If you deny that you committed the crime, they will not believe you. They already have evidence suggesting that you committed the crime. They’ll assume you’re just doing what every criminal does in denying the offense. It will not prevent you from getting arrested.

This is completely contrary to popular belief. For some reason, many people think that they are savvy enough
or eloquent enough or well educated enough to be able to talk to the police and convince the police not to arrest them. But ask any police officer if because of the eloquence and convincing story of the suspect, they have ever been convinced not to arrest somebody whom they had originally intended to arrest, and they will tell you no. They will tell you that in their experience, no one has ever talked themselves out of getting arrested. Talking to the police cannot help you. It cannot prevent you from getting arrested. It can only hurt.

*REASON #2: Even if you’re guilty, and you want to confess and get it off your chest, you still shouldn’t talk to the police.*

People plead guilty in America every day. Probably over 90% of defendants in state court plead guilty at some point during their case. There is plenty of time to confess and admit guilt at a later stage of the proceedings. What’s the rush? Get a lawyer first. Let the lawyer set up a deal whereby you get something in exchange for accepting responsibility for the offense. A better plea bargain, or maybe even immunity. If you confess to the police, you get nothing in return. Zero. In fact, you probably get a harsher prosecution because the state’s case is now airtight, now that you have confessed.

*REASON #3: Even if you are innocent, it’s easy to tell some little white lie in the course of a statement.*

This kind of thing happens all the time. A person who is completely innocent and who is trying to vehemently assert their innocence will go overboard and take it a little bit too far and deny some insignificant fact, tell some little white lie, because they want to sound as innocent as possible. But if the police have evidence of that lie, it makes your entire statement look like a lie. The prosecutor will ask: “Why did he lie to the police? Why indeed would he lie to the police, unless he were guilty?”

That little white lie could be used to destroy your
credibility at trial.

An example would be a man who is questioned about a murder. He wants to sound innocent. He wants to sound non-violent. He is, in fact, innocent. So he denies everything. He denies the killing. He denies being in the area where the killing occurred on the night that it occurred. He denies owning a gun, and denies that he has ever owned a gun in his whole life. But it Turns out that this last statement is not true, And the police can prove it. He did at one time during his life own a gun. Now he has told a lie and the police have caught him and things will only go downhill from there. Although he is innocent of the murder, he has told a lie that will be used to destroy his credibility at trial and could be the cause of his conviction.

*REASON #4: Even if you are innocent, and you only tell the truth, and you don’t tell any little white lies, it is possible to give the police some detail of information that can be used to convict you.*

For example, a suspect is being questioned about a murder. He is truly innocent of the murder. But in the course of explaining his innocence, he makes the statement that he never liked the victim, because the victim was not a nice guy. A statement like that could be used to prove motive.

Or in the course of the statement, the suspect might admit that he was in the area of town where the murder was committed at the time it was committed. Although he’s innocent and although this statement is true, the prosecutor could use that statement to suggest that the suspect had the opportunity to commit the crime, which looks very bad in front of a jury.

*REASON #5: Even if you were innocent, and you only tell the truth, and you don’t tell any little white lies, and you don’t give the police any information that can be used against you to prove motive or opportunity, you still should not talk to the police because the possibility that the police might not recall your statement with 100% accuracy.*

What if the police officer remembers something wrong? What if he remembers you said “X” when actually you said “Y”? If the police officer takes the witness stand and contradicts your statements at trial, it will kill your credibility. You can take the witness stand and say “I never said that!” But it’s your word versus a police officer. Who’s the jury going to believe? Who will the jury assume is lying to save his own skin? Who will the jury believe is lying because he’s really guilty? You guessed it. YOU!

*REASON #6: Even if you’re innocent, and you only tell the truth, and your entire statement is videotaped so that the police don’t have to rely on their memory, an innocent person can still make some innocent assumption about a fact or state some detail about the case they overheard on the way to the police station, and the police will assume that they only way the suspect could have known that fact or that detail was if he was, in fact, guilty.*

Example: Suppose a police officer is questioning A suspect about a homicide. And the suspect makes the statement “I don’t know who killed the victim. I’ve never owned a gun in my life. I don’t even like guns.” On it’s face, there’s nothing incriminating about that statement. But suppose at trial, the prosecutor asks the police officer if anything about that statement surprised him. The police officer answers “Yes, it surprised me when the suspect mentioned a gun, because I had never mentioned a gun before that. I merely told him that I was investigating a homicide.”

When the officer said there has been a homicide, the suspect may have simply assumed that the killing was done with a gun. Or the suspect may have overheard in the police station some other officer talk about the fact that it was a shooting. But if the officer taking the statement had never mentioned a gun or a shooting, and the suspect makes the statement that he had never owned a gun, you give the prosecution the opportunity to create some high drama, suggesting that suspect has had a Freudian slip, and has made a statement about a gun because he is, in fact, the murderer. And as the murderer, he knew that a gun was used.

*REASON #7: Even if you’re innocent, and you only tell the truth in your statement, and you give the police no information that can be used against you, and the whole statement is videotaped, a suspect’s answers can still be used against him if the police (through no fault of their own) have any evidence that any of the suspect’s statements are false (even if they are really true).*

Suppose the police have a statement from a witness who claims to have seen the suspect in the area where the crime was committed at the time of the incident. Suppose further that this witness is actually wrong, but has made an honest mistake. The suspect then gives a statement to the police in which he says he was nowhere near the area where the crime took place at the time of the incident. By giving the statement, the suspect has now created a conflict between his own statement and the statement of this witness. By itself, the statement of the witness that he or she saw the suspect in the area at the time the crime was committed is not that useful. But by giving this statement, and creating a conflict with this witness’s statement, the suspect has now made this relatively minor witness into the government’s star witness.

The jury will hear the conflict and will assume that the suspect is lying and wonder why.

So even if you tell the complete truth, you’re putting your cards on the table without first seeing what evidence the government has. And if the government has some bit of evidence which, through some honest mistake, contradicts part of your story, you set yourself up to be portrayed as a liar by giving a statement without first knowing what evidence the government has.

*REASON #8: The police do not have authority to make deals or grant a suspect leniency in exchange for getting as statement.*

People tell me all the time that they gave a statement to the police because the police told them that they would be better off if they confessed, better off if they admitted what they did wrong, better off if they cooperated. The police will make vague statements that things will go easier on the suspect if he simply admits what he did wrong. The police will also make vague statements suggesting that they will do what they can to help the suspect, that they will put in a good word for the suspect, if the suspect will just come clean.

Number One thing to remember: The police do not have authority to make deals, grant immunity, or negotiate plea agreements. The only entity with that authority is the District Attorney in state court and the U.S. Attorney in federal court. Despite their claim that they are trying to help you, the only help police are providing when they take your statement is giving you rope with which to hang yourself.

*REASON #9: Even if a suspect is guilty, and wants to confess, there may be mitigating factors which justify a lesser charge.*

Mitigating factors are rarely brought out by the police in an interview. Normally, police want to focus on the facts that will suggest the suspect has committed the most severe crime possible. In fact, the suspect may have committed a lesser grade of offense. And if given the opportunity to talk to an attorney first, the attorney may be able to explain to the suspect what facts are important in establishing that he is guilty of a lesser grade of an offense, and not a higher grade. A confession presented in this context to the District Attorney’s office might result in a lesser charge and a more appropriate and fair penalty.

*REASON #10: Even for a completely honest and innocent person, it is difficult to tell the same story twice in exactly the same way.*

If you tell your story one time at trial and you tell the truth and you’re innocent, there’s very little the prosecutor can do by way of cross examination. But if you’ve told your story twice, once at trial, and once previously in a statement to the police, many months apart, the chances are very high that, even if you are telling the truth, some little details in your statement are going to change.

A good cross examiner will pick up on these changes and will relentlessly question you about them in an effort to make it look like you are lying.

So for all these reasons, whether you are guilty or innocent, whether you want to confess or want to exonerate yourself, whether you’re poorly educated or the most eloquent speaker in the world, you should NEVER, EVER, under any circumstances, give a statement to the police when you have been detained as a suspect.

Note: Credit for some of the Top Ten Reasons goes to Professor Dwayne at Regent University Law
School.


----------



## R1rider (Jul 10, 2013)

Fuck da police....

Most LE can suck my dick.... however there are a few good ones that we need


----------



## Jada (Jul 10, 2013)

Number 1 rule with dealin with LE "KEEP UR MOUTH SHUT"


----------



## Seeker (Jul 10, 2013)

There are a few lady cops I wouldn't mind bending over.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 10, 2013)

Lawyer is the first word. Cocksucker is the next. Anything you say to them is through your lawyer, period.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 10, 2013)

thanks for posting this.

Some dudes have to learn the hard way.....poor bastards


----------



## Times Roman (Jul 10, 2013)

was this on letterman last night?


----------



## 49ER (Jul 10, 2013)

Fuck the police they have there place for emergencies if our family needs them. But cops are fucken lying motherfuckers they will say everything and anything to try and get you to incriminate yourself they are not your friends I learned that when I was really young.


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 11, 2013)

Pretty soon they wont even ask questions.   They are turning in to a military force. Can't use the military against our own people?  Well just turn the police into a new army that CAN be used against Americans.   Plain and simple.  With executive orders, ndaa and patriot act in place, our constitutional rights can be suspended at any time. And we just let them do it....


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 11, 2013)

49er, that's the best avi ever.  Smokin!!!


----------



## Times Roman (Jul 11, 2013)

49ER said:


> Fuck the police they have there place for emergencies if our family needs them. But cops are fucken lying motherfuckers they will say everything and anything to try and get you to incriminate yourself they are not your friends I learned that when I was really young.



quit beating around the bush.....

......how do you really feel?  =)


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 19, 2013)

Never talk to the cops I don't speak pig Latin!.....


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 19, 2013)

49ER said:


> Fuck the police they have there place for emergencies if our family needs them. But cops are fucken lying motherfuckers they will say everything and anything to try and get you to incriminate yourself they are not your friends I learned that when I was really young.





Truth brother. I too have learned this at a young age


----------



## JM750 (Jul 19, 2013)

Reason #11   Cause they suck!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 19, 2013)

I always shake my head when people say fuck the police...I get it, I really do but its not the police that people need to hate...its the fukin detectives and investigators. They are the ones that figure your shit out...unless your dumbass is driving with anything illegal than thats your own dam fault. I work along side police officers daily. There are very few actual assholes...shit most of these guys are running their own cycles. I told one not to pull me over if he sees me doing a wheelie on my rocket and his response was hey I got a busa you wanna go riding? lmao..they are just people doing their jobs like you and me...just dont run into johnny law...those are the dicks. 

and I agree 200% with the OP!!!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 19, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> I always shake my head when people say fuck the police...I get it, I really do but its not the police that people need to hate...its the fukin detectives and investigators. They are the ones that figure your shit out...unless your dumbass is driving with anything illegal than thats your own dam fault. I work along side police officers daily. There are very few actual assholes...shit most of these guys are running their own cycles. I told one not to pull me over if he sees me doing a wheelie on my rocket and his response was hey I got a busa you wanna go riding? lmao..they are just people doing their jobs like you and me...just dont run into johnny law...those are the dicks.
> 
> and I agree 200% with the OP!!!


Mostly because they aren't assholes to people they are working with. 

I'm from Chicago. The cops here are more like a gang than a police enforcement agency.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 19, 2013)

69nites said:


> Mostly because they aren't assholes to people they are working with.
> 
> I'm from Chicago. The cops here are more like a gang than a police enforcement agency.



Can you blame them? Fuck your in chicago bro...more niggas killin niggas there...how many per day you guys get there, shit dont even make the news...if every street thug hated me I would be a complete fuckin hard ass and trigger happy. You got to realize these people have families that depend on them...and trust me..if it wasnt for the police nobody would have a good life. Working next to them helps me realize they are just like you and me...they break the laws just like you and me


----------



## 69nites (Jul 19, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> Can you blame them? Fuck your in chicago bro...more niggas killin niggas there...how many per day you guys get there, shit dont even make the news...if every street thug hated me I would be a complete fuckin hard ass and trigger happy. You got to realize these people have families that depend on them...and trust me..if it wasnt for the police nobody would have a good life. Working next to them helps me realize they are just like you and me...they break the laws just like you and me


Yes I can. I can blame them for planting an ounce on you when the illegal search turns nothing up. 

The police commit more crimes than the people everyone thinks are so bad.

I know all about the families they go home and best the shit out of. I know about the fact that they don't turn on their own.

I come from a cop family. It was a great day that my uncle took his revolver to his chest. I wish all the bad ones would. Including the cool bros you know that are cycling and only became cops because they were weak and pathetic and had no other options.

Every cop is a dirty cop. If they aren't corrupt themselves they protect the corrupt. If there was a RICO case against the police in this country we wouldn't have enough space in jail to house them.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 19, 2013)

69nites said:


> Yes I can. I can blame them for planting an ounce on you when the illegal search turns nothing up.
> 
> The police commit more crimes than the people everyone thinks are so bad.
> 
> ...



Im sorry you feel that way bro but that is just your experience. Ya there are bad people in every profession and corner of the earth...that doesnt mean they are all like that. None of the cops I know beat their loved ones and thats my experience. What your doing is basically racism...your classifying all cops under one blanket just like I would be if I called a black doctor or a black professor a fuckin thug ass gangster ****** just like the rest of them...that is just ignorance and your embracing it...open your mind bro. Not all cops are planting shit believe that and fuck the ones that do...I will say that and agree with you on that but thats as far as I will go with agreeing on your beliefs


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 19, 2013)

and lets not talk about corruption because your corrupt as well...you break the law dont you? Everyone is corrupt at some level...not just police


----------



## superman4hire (Jul 19, 2013)

Seeker said:


> There are a few lady cops I wouldn't mind bending over.




I am not a fan of the LE (Most are asshole cock-suckers, little guys with attitude), but I was pulled over by a female cop once upon a time. Its was a nothing violations, but dam she was so flirty. Coming on hard. Every since then, I've wanted to bang a lady cop too.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 19, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> Im sorry you feel that way bro but that is just your experience. Ya there are bad people in every profession and corner of the earth...that doesnt mean they are all like that. None of the cops I know beat their loved ones and thats my experience. What your doing is basically racism...your classifying all cops under one blanket just like I would be if I called a black doctor or a black professor a fuckin thug ass gangster ****** just like the rest of them...that is just ignorance and your embracing it...open your mind bro. Not all cops are planting shit believe that and fuck the ones that do...I will say that and agree with you on that but thats as far as I will go with agreeing on your beliefs


The problem is that they are there to enforce the law. If a cop hadn't planted evidence or taken a bribe he has seen another officer do it and did nothing about it. Then they go to the bar and the other officer buys him a drink with that dirty money. This makes him an accessory during and after the fact.

When he gets caught he'll call his Union rep and get a paid suspension. Then if he's found guilty he will get a slap on the wrist because of his "service" to the community.

I'm paying these assholes to exploit with almost no consequence. Police should be held to a higher standard, not a lower one. 

If you're interested in some more details and stories hit my pm. I've seen shit you wouldn't believe. And my experience with police isn't nearly as limited as yours. On either side of the law.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> and lets not talk about corruption because your corrupt as well...you break the law dont you? Everyone is corrupt at some level...not just police



Yes, I do. They are my enemy. I don't get upset or care that they break the laws they're supposed to enforce with impunity. I don't follow any set of rules and do as I please....except jailhouse rules I won't bore people with. 
My kids know to NEVER call the police for any reason. We'll handle it internally. I know folks will say that it's ridiculous and that I'm a fucking idot. I've considered this, and I'm good with my decision and what I've taught my kids. Don't care if someone has climbed through a fucking window in the middle of the night. No cops. Fuck the window, the front door is always unlocked.(I swear to God and on everything and the few things I care about) We encourage intruders.



superman4hire said:


> I am not a fan of the LE (Most are asshole cock-suckers, little guys with attitude), but I was pulled over by a female cop once upon a time. Its was a nothing violations, but dam she was so flirty. Coming on hard. Every since then, I've wanted to bang a lady cop too.


 How are you partner. It's really good to see you. I've never banged a beat walking/driving cop, but I banged a CO names Brooke back in 2004. She was married. Fucked her family up. I felt I did my part. Her husband hung himself a yr after I washed my dick off in his sink and took off. True story.


----------



## superman4hire (Jul 20, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> How are you partner. It's really good to see you. I've never banged a beat walking/driving cop, but I banged a CO names Brooke back in 2004. She was married. Fucked her family up. I felt I did my part. Her husband hung himself a yr after I washed my dick off in his sink and took off. True story.



Its sounds like she was into hung guys.


----------



## superman4hire (Jul 20, 2013)

Good to see you too. I have to remind myself to make some more friends, you might be a bad influence. Ha.


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 13, 2013)

thanks for the advice


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 13, 2013)

Fuck the police!!


----------



## gym4iron (Jan 2, 2014)

major bump thx for that im sending it to everyone i know


----------



## Sixfootsix (Jan 4, 2014)

Always keep your mouth shut.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 4, 2014)

I just walk softly and carry a big stick...that stick would be a S&W 44 mag, an Olympic arms AR15, a Remington 870 3in. mag 12ga. shotgun, and assorted other sticks. I also encourage intruders BB!


----------

